# Car Incident....



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I miss judged the space i had to park on Saturday and accidentally damaged someones wing mirror, in a moment of sheer panic, i drove away . Been feeling pretty bad since it happened, didn't leave a note or anything when i probably should have! I know if it happened to me I'd be angry to say the least.

Doe's anyone know what the consequences for something like this is? Is this branded as "Driving away from an accident"?

Cheers


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

u should feel bad! i wouldnt of thought its driving away from an accident tho,maybe criminal damage or sumthing??? its highly unlikely anything will come of it tho,unlike where we parked there was a barrier and it wouldnt open for a woman who had a disabled badge n matey got the arse with her on the help box so my cuz jumped out the car and ripped the barrier off :s


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

i deal with this stuff in work.

wing mirror damage is easily fixable mate, u probably pissed someone off but its nothin major. if the really wanted they could chase u down with CCTV footage & DVLA searches but thats a lot of effort considering the damage.

if u get a letter of claim through the post you know theyve done this! depends on their solicitors if they wanna tell the cops, in which case u might get a failure to report an accident but the police are hopeless and very slow in my experience. dont think u got much to worry about.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers buddy :thumb

Heres to hoping i dont hear anything!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I highly doubt you will hear anything at all over a wing mirror, i wouldnt worry about it my missus was parked in an NCP CCTV covered car park both of her wing mirrors where robbed! that was about 4 months ago we've heard nothing at all...It wasnt you was it iceman :laugh:


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

marc said:


> I highly doubt you will hear anything at all over a wing mirror, i wouldnt worry about it my missus was parked in an NCP CCTV covered car park both of her wing mirrors where robbed! that was about 4 months ago we've heard nothing at all...It wasnt you was it iceman :laugh:


Dam i've been caught >___________<!

:laugh:

Wtf would anyone want with two wing mirrors!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

failure to report definitley .. If the coppers are dicks, they'll charge you with either criminal damage and/or driving away from an accident

Studies quite a few cases like this when doing law

If I was you ..

either, forget about it and hope its all good

Or

Think of a way of getting in contact, perhaps putting an advert in the newspaper where that accident happened, and ask that person to get in contact with you, give details of what happened


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

at least you did not say bumper...I think Marc's neighbour twatted mine and now I need a new bumper:tuf..no evidence so not good to cause trouble on his door step:tuf.

I used to be a claims handler (5 years - 15 years in insurance) most CCTV cams are never on so the odds of you being caught are remote.....even if you are, the person will go thru his insurance and M.I.D trace your reg and contact your insurance... they will then contact you - it would be down to the third party to get the police involved (the insurance have better things to do...i.e bigger claims to chase and it is not down to them to contact the police) the police would probably not do much as a wing mirror is not a priority in any form (if you mowed someone down, obviously it would be another matter), if you get a letter from your insurance contact them and play dumb, worst case you will get collared for the costs in that case do not let the other person go thru their insurance as they will send the car to a dealership and they will rape you for repair bills (play dumb and if you have to admit just say you did not realise hence why you never left details - although your insurance won't be arsed....if you think you have no get out, admit fault and ask your insurance to write on your behalf that you will settle it privately then you will need to ask for 2 invoices and see what the cost is and check it is fair (i.e they have not included a dint on the opposite side of the car for instance) then O.K and pay outta your wallet - this way it saves your NCD (no Claims Discount) and saves you getting hammer when you come to renew your insurance - reckon you have got away with it tho....if they have an astra with electric mirrors thru a dealship you would be looking at about Â£200 - private if they need a new mirror and re-wiring you may get away with about Â£120 (depends on color etc)...."cars don't kick back":thumb


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Si-K said:


> at least you did not say bumper...I think Marc's neighbour twatted mine and now I need a new bumper:tuf..no evidence so not good to cause trouble on his door step:tuf.
> 
> I used to be a claims handler (5 years - 15 years in insurance) most CCTV cams are never on so the odds of you being caught are remote.....even if you are, the person will go thru his insurance and M.I.D trace your reg and contact your insurance... they will then contact you - it would be down to the third party to get the police involved (the insurance have better things to do...i.e bigger claims to chase and it is not down to them to contact the police) the police would probably not do much as a wing mirror is not a priority in any form (if you mowed someone down, obviously it would be another matter), if you get a letter from your insurance contact them and play dumb, worst case you will get collared for the costs in that case do not let the other person go thru their insurance as they will send the car to a dealership and they will rape you for repair bills (play dumb and if you have to admit just say you did not realise hence why you never left details - although your insurance won't be arsed....if you think you have no get out, admit fault and ask your insurance to write on your behalf that you will settle it privately then you will need to ask for 2 invoices and see what the cost is and check it is fair (i.e they have not included a dint on the opposite side of the car for instance) then O.K and pay outta your wallet - this way it saves your NCD (no Claims Discount) and saves you getting hammer when you come to renew your insurance - reckon you have got away with it tho....if they have an astra with electric mirrors thru a dealship you would be looking at about Â£200 - private if they need a new mirror and re-wiring you may get away with about Â£120 (depends on color etc)...."cars don't kick back":thumb


arrrggghhhh its like being at work while im sitting at home with a brew :sad:


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

a painted and fitted wing mirror for a merc ml is sum where in the region of 600-1000 pound by the time its fitted lol god knows why,there electric and heated n poss have a temp sensor in them but still doesnt justify that money!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers for all the info guys :happy:


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone did this to my car once and I was well pissed off...it's just common decency to admit you were in the wrong and shoulder the cost.

Obviously not much you can do about it now but if the roles were reversed, you'd be a bit angry!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Adam...just pissed myself laughing - have to change my tracksuit bottoms now before training:laugh: :thumb ...

Costs are a joke...I always buy cars without elec mirrors for this very reason - law of averages someone is gonna hit em or take em off where I live - so not worth the hassle.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the police at my door tonight looking for me regarding the wing mirror incident. They wanted to see my insurance , license and vehicle documents. Only my mum was in (thankfully as i would have just about shit myself). I think what the deal is they want to speak to my insurance? I'd be willing to pay the money for the new wing mirror but apparently that can't happen now, they need to go through insurance?

Anyone know the scenario for this?

I had money put aside for some new training gear and supps but i guess that's going a bye bye


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn...you must have found the only place in the UK where a camera works - seriously I have never know anyone to get collared...

When you hit the car did you get out and check??? - if you clipped it and got off (i.e does not look like you realised on camera) play dumb.

Ask your insurance where you stand re paying - I am not aware of any reason why you do not have the right - as far as I am aware the police can't force you to use x, y or z...unless as you say they are treating it as driving away from the scene and a new law has been introduced - sounds to me they just wanna bugger you for driving off and knowing your insurance will go up may price you off the road for example.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well to be honest they said they didn't find anything on cameras, only someone was watching me...... i don't know whether to play dumb or not. Nah i didn't check, got too much of a fright lol.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Strange how the police came to your house... usually people aren't quick enough to write down your reg plate.

Best playing dumb when it comes to police though fella


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i disagree with ste's advice, i say you go all out war style, find the guy who reported you, and murder him, then kill the two policeman who came to your house, hack into the police database and erase all files about the car incident .. and then if trhat thrilled you, scratch another car, and let it all happen again


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeevan - you been on the glue again????. :laugh:

I go with Ste - play dumb and let them do the talking - they will tell you what they know and then take it from their...sounds to me like you need to say "oh, didn't realise I clipped/hit the car...can I have the persons insurance details and I'll sort it out" - call them and imho pay outta your wallet - otherwise insurance will hammer you...

(then again is their evidence on your car???? if no marks - they can't prove it - so they can't do nothing - any good at poker???, time to wear that face and see how stronger your bottle is).


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

if u learn anything from this (not about gay morals) it should be to already have holes dug in your garden...

the amount of times people have come to my door complaining about minor problems,"u had a noisey party last night" "u put slugs in my milk bottles that fell out on my wheetabix" "u threw my cat under a moving milk float" i just bury them. problem solved they stop nagging


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh:

what happens when you run outta garden?.

and why did you put slugs in the milk???.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

ill kill the old man next door bury him in his garden and use that,

and the slugs looked like they could use a drink..


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok....a couple of months ago i went to the police station and basically gave a statement saying that i didn't realise i had hit the mirror and moved space because i realized the space was far too tight. The policeman said it was fine and that insurance will probably just deal with it.

While i was at Thai tonight the police came to my door with a letter for me, Apparently i'm being taken to court? :wtf

There coming back at 10 to give me the letter myself. I don't get this, Why didn't insurance just deal with it? Safe to say...I'm bricking it!!!!!!!!!

Oh and apparently the court date is 6th may, next week! wtf.

Anyone know any info on this? Or anything that could happen?


----------

